# Lung cramps??



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Lately I have been getting severe lung cramps during my rides. It usually happens within 40 minutes of riding. All of the sudden as I am breathing a very very sharp pain where my lungs are occurs every time I inhale, and I have to stop and take a rest because the pain is so bad. After I get back on my bike and start riding again it returns again within 5 minutes of riding. Keep in mind I only get these cramps when I'm riding. It never happens when I am off the bike. 

This has never happened to me before and lately it has been happening during every ride. It is really affecting my performance, any idea what it can be? It's kinda starting to freak me out.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

See a doctor.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> See a doctor.


A visit to the doctor is very expensive for me right now. If it persists I will eventually see one though. I want to get some opinions from people about what the problem may be before I go though.


----------



## G8TR (May 10, 2012)

Are you sure it's not your heart? I'd see a doctor if it were me.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

G8TR said:


> Are you sure it's not your heart?


Yes, I'm sure. It's on my right side and below where the heart would be.


----------



## VuDoo11 (May 15, 2012)

I'm no doctor, but you shouldn't be experiencing pain like what you are describing when you breathe. Have you fallen recently on your right side? Fractured a rib? Two things came to mind, the lungs are covered with a inner and outer lining and in between there is fluid that reduces friction when breathing. When that fluid is low it causes inflammation causing pain. Perhaps the increase in breathing while riding is doing something like I described it or something is going on with the diaphragm. It would be in your best interest to see a doctor though.


----------



## G8TR (May 10, 2012)

I know there are doctors on this site. Maybe one of them will chime in.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds a bit like exercise-induced asthma, but it's a bit weird you've never experienced this before or during any other activity. You need to get seen- google md and internet diagnoses aren't going to help you.

(I am a doctor, but an orthopedist- not much help with lung/heart issues)


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Trail Addict said:


> A visit to the doctor is very expensive for me right now. If it persists I will eventually see one though. I want to get some opinions from people about what the problem may be before I go though.


It's not as expensive as having a serious issue in the middle of nowhere and having to get a rescue team out there to save you would be. Don't mess around with symptoms like that.


----------



## hi desert clyde (Sep 10, 2011)

Not sure if you got checked out yet.
I was recently (6 weeks ago) diagnosed with a DVT (deep vein blood clot) in my right leg. The doctors told me over and over that if I got sharp pains in the chest while breathing to get to a hospital right away. This is because if a blood clot breaks off in your veins and travels to the lungs you will have a pulmonary embolism which can be quite dangerous. 

Another thing is that roughly half the time, people with a DVT don't have any symptoms until they have an embolism. I had sharp pain in my calf, then my groin (travelling clot) so I caught it early enough and am on blood thinners for 6 months (blah, but they are saving my life).
Lots of people survive pulmonary embolism but you must get medical treatment, don't ignore it.

Not at all saying thats what you have, it could be a thousand different things but like everyone else said, get it checked out.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my friend has this. For the longest time, they assumed he had bronchitis. they would give him antibiotics and he said he'd start to feel a little better, then the pain would return. Like you, its in one spot, and tends to kick in around an hour into riding (it used to be worse, he couldnt ride for more than 20 min). Its been like that for a year. he finally saw a lung specialist who did a CT scan. They saw a spot in his lung....very small and no idea what it is. THey werent worried very much though, they said he should go out and live his life, and they will check on it in a few months to see any changes. So yeah...there really wasnt any moral to this story, other than you are not alone!


----------

